# Vacation. Some road, some dirt and some slickrock.



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Summer vacation this year was supposed to be a 10 day trip starting in Moab, UT, a night in Aspen, CO, and a couple of days in Colorado Springs to ride the incline railway to the top of Pikes Peak. This was a family vacation and not a bike trip. But, the family sleeps late, so the bike comes along and I can get in rides early in the morning. The second day out, my van threw a rod climbing the mountain out of Denver. We coasted downhill into Silverthorne, Co, found a repair shop, and were on our way in less than an hour. Until, my daughter saw the Coach factory outlet and had to stop. I was mad about the van but agreed to stop. That’s when I saw the Pearl Izumi outlet. If you are traveling I-70 through Silverthorne, CO, it’s worth a stop.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

*First stop Moab, UT*

I only did one true MTB trail. I hooked up with a guided group to do the Klondike Bluffs trail. 
1.	On the way to meet the group
2.	Trail sign
3.	Slickrock
4.	Dinosaur tracks
5.	Steep climb


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

1.	At the top, high dollar bike are left unattended for the hike into Arches NP.
2.	Jack rabbit
3.	Me on the bluffs
4.	Klondike Bluffs
5.	Headed back down.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

*Kane Creek Road*

Kane Creek Road runs south of Moab along the Colorado River. It follows the river though the Portal for about five miles and the heads up Kane creek Canyon.

1. Leaving the motel on the MUT. 
2. Kane Creek rd. through the Portal.
3. I don’t think I’ll try the Moab Rim Trail.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

1.	Up the Canyon
2.	Colorado River
3.	3. Arch in the rim.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Sand Flats Rd. leads to the famous Slickrock Trail that has made Moab so well know to the MTB world. Everybody has seen the video of the Blazer coming down the narrow rock and crashing off the side. That’s Lions Back, just off Sand Flats.

1.	Up Sand Flats Rd.
2.	Lions Back
3.	Looking back at Moab and the Moab Rim.
4.	Fins
5.	MUT back into town.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

One morning was just a tour of the Moab bike shops.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

*Aspen*

After Moab, we went to Aspen, CO. One night in that town is enough for by budget. Aspen is very bike friendly. There were bikes everywhere. I never saw so many townies and cruisers in my life. I rode out the MUT toward Snowmass and back on the dirt rail trail on the other side of the river. 

1.	Hotel
2.	Typical Aspen home
3.	View from the bike trail 
4.	Down by the river
5.	Aspen bike rack


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

1.	As close as I’ll ever get to yellow
2.	Need a $10,000 bike?
3.	Downtown Aspen
4.	Fountain on the pedestrian mall


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

*Next stop Pikes Peak.*

Manitou springs is the town at the base of Pikes Peak. It’s a suburb of Colorado Springs. This was the last planed stop of the trip. But because of having to wait for the van to be fixed, we had a couple extra days there. I got in nice rides around town, in the Garden of the Gods, and Red Rock Canyon. 

1.	Manitou Springs and Pikes Peak
2.	We had dinner here.
3.	Miramont Castle
4.	Downtown Manitou
5.	Hotel


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

*Garden of the Gods*

1.	Sunrise
2. Red rocks
3.	Pikes Peak at sunrise


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

1.	More rocks
2.	I didn’t bother him
3.	Balanced Rock


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

*Red Rock Canyon*

1.	Looking north at the Garden of the Gods
2.	Red rocks
3.	Trail
4.	More rocks
5.	More


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Man that sure looks like a super vacation.Great photos too.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

*Back to Silverthorne*

We drove back to Silverthorne to pick up the van on the Fourth of July. It was not going to be ready until Friday, so we had a couple of nights to spend there. Silverthorne is on the north side of I-70. Dillion is on the south side with Lake Dillion. At the other end of the lake is Frisco. The towns feed the ski resorts of Keystone, Copper Mountain, Breckenridge and Vail.

1.	The reason to be here.
2.	Might as well enjoy the show.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

*Dillion*

There is a MUT that runs almost all the way around Lake Dillion. There are legs that run to Breckenridge, Keystone, and Silverthorne. I rode to Frisco and back.

1.	View from the motel
2.	Lake Dillion
3.	A bay on the lake


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

1.	MUT
2.	I never thought I’d ride up in the Aspen Trees.
3.	View From Dillion


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

*Frisco*

1.	MUT
2.	Fishing by a beaver dam
3.	Lots of folks out riding


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

1.	Frisco
2.	Stream feeding the lake
3.	Boats in Frisco


I'm as glad to get done posting this ride report as I was to get home!


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

*Great Post*

Well done.

That looks like a place to add to my list !


Thanks for sharing


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

Wow! Nice trip. You really got to take a wide variety.

I love the bike too!


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Nice trip. You covered some of my favorite places. Beautiful pics.

Klondike Bluffs. We usually do that one as a second ride of a day. The bet is the first one to put a foot down has to buy the beer at dinner.. Last time out, I made it to the top and back down off the slickrock before sliding out in the wash. That's okay though, I knew I had a free beer from a friend already in the bag.

I haven't been to Manitou in quite a while. In needed an idea for my wife's birthday. I think that may be it.


----------



## Huckwheat (May 17, 2007)

Great photos.....looks like a fun vacation (and frankly, almost a bike trip....for how much you rode).

The van thing confused me.....threw a rod, but on the road in an hour.......I guess you got a rental (figured that out once I saw the pic of the van).

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Brick Tamland (Mar 31, 2006)

Great pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Magnificent! Very cool that you were able to sort of piggyback on the bike tours each day.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

I think your vacation was better than my vacation.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Lovely.


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

Very cool indeed. Great photos too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

Great report.


----------

